# The Haunted Garden 2012 PICTURES!



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

It was quite a roller coaster ride doing this year's Haunted Garden! From the local drama to the insane amount of work involved but it was so incredibly worth it and i would do it all over again even if i knew ahead of time that it would only be viewed for 2 nights. We installed over 100 individual pieces and 40 light fixtures in 2 weeks time and then rapidly deconstructed the entire haunt in 3 hours to prepare for the storm.

I think the most rewarding part for me was the inspiration i provided for the young pre-teen volunteers we had. We had this wonderful 12 year old girl volunteer to act and she just happened to be dressing up as a china doll for Halloween. Well I just happened to have a shed filled with baby dolls, a child's bed and a rocking chair that needed an actress. She was amazing and quite the star of the show. A budding actress with a love for Halloween that I was able to help influence. Another group of pre-teens who were having the time of their lives scaring people all confessed their absolute love of haunting. It is really making me want to pursue some kind of relationship between my haunt and a theatrical arts program for teenagers. It was such a great feeling to see such excitement from young teens!

All is said and done and it feels like it happened in a flash. I cried my eyes out when it all came down so suddenly. But at least I have pictures and tons of video to edit for the next couple weeks. Anyway....here are just some of my photographs from this year:










































The entire album is on FlickrThe Haunted Garden 2012 - a set on Flickr

UPDATE: Added the Walkthrough VIDEO on You Tube -


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Some More:


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

The rest are here: The Haunted Garden 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

your haunt is a wonderful piece of artwork! love all the layers, depth, & lighting. Your tears are understandable


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the B&W shot the china doll scene? It's such great photo.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gorgeous Haunt! I absolutely love your aesthetic. You take Halloween to a whole other realm. Very, very nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shots. You have some wonderful props. Well done!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really great photos and very glad it went well for you!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great! Nice pictures!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Such a beautiful display and awesome photos!!!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! Those are all such wonderful compliments! I really do appreciate them 



RoxyBlue said:


> Is the B&W shot the china doll scene? It's such great photo.


It is the china doll scene yes! Thanks so much! I do love that photo as well. Very creepy :devil: I miss it. I almost slept in there one night, but i was scared of spiders. I should have faced my fears haha


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job..........


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of eye candy and you displayed it all wonderfully with great lighting. The whole thing looks very Halloweeny. I think I would have liked to see this in person.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice! I like the ghosts, and lighting with the scarecrows especially.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool stuff - love all the photos!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very very nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's an awesome haunt. I love the lighting. That's something I really need to work on.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Loved the swing shot!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

praeclarus preclarus phasma phasmatis


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

That was beautiful..loved the lagoon,and the lighting! fantastic job..sorry you have to take that down at all.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Why thank you all you wonderful haunters.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Loving the detail work... the amount of time you spend on everything is very apparent. I too, love the B&W shot, I love the ghosts, the cornstalks in the light, the little girl on the swing. Very good haunt!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some awesome scenes. Especially like the glowing ghosty figures!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Everything looks Fantastic!! Great Lighting. This was a tough year for North Eastern haunters. Our setup in NJ was taken down twice and set up 3 trimes so we undserstand your feelings. Some folks had Halloween cancelled all together.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic and your enthusiasm is infectious. Way to go inspiring another generation for haunting. I think the giant pumpkinhead is an iconic piece, all of your work really showed even if it was just for 2 days.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Spider Rider! Means a lot coming from your talented self.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

I finally got around to editing the video footage. Put an 18 minute movie up of my walkthrough.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Great looking haunt!


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

Rania, you know I could admire your lighting, your giant pumpkin head, your witch pond, you doll room, you picture taking abilities, your whole haunt all year round. It is such a great display. How cool that you are thinking of starting a program for the teenagers and how you are inspiring them and other haunters like myself. You rock.


----------



## Beckyellis1 (May 18, 2013)

*Awesome*



Rania said:


> Some More:


 This garden looks awesome must of took a long time to do that!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your haunt is great. I really liked it. Your pictures look great also.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fabulous. Love the animated swing and the 12 year old with the ax. Super creepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonderful just wonderful!


----------

